# William Reyner on the future reformation of the church



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 27, 2021)

Wherein shall this great restauration and reformation of the Church consist?

In the fruition and enjoyment of certain privileges, such as the Church hath not at other times, at least not in the like degree.

The Privileges are of two sorts; Privative and Positive.

The Church shall be freed from the inundation of profaneness, with which it hath been miserably annoyed, leavened and infected before. Such shall be the piety and strictness of the government Ecclesiastical and Civil, that there shall not _enter into the Church in any wise, any thing that defileth, Rev._ 21.27.

She shall be purged from errors, superstition, idolatry, false and formal worship. It is sufficient to prove it, that we find no such thing mentioned in the Scriptures that speak of the state of the Church in the last times, besides what hath been said already, and shall be by and by. During Antichrist’s reign, men have been, and still are so zealous and tenacious of their old mumpsimuses, they can in no wise endure to hear of parting with them; like _Micah_ of mount _Ephraim, Judg._ 18.23.24. that followed after the _Danites,_ crying and complaining; they turned about, and asked him what he ailed. _Ye have taken away my gods (saith he) which I made, and my priest_ (which he himself had consecrated for a priest) _who should have blessed me, and doe you ask me what I ail? What have I more?_ I protest I had as live you had taken away all that I have. So it is with the men of our generation: from these things shall the Church then be freed. ...

For more, see William Reyner on the future reformation of the church.

Reactions: Like 1 | Praying 1


----------

